# Cross posted - 2 stolen dogs - 1 leo and 1 golden



## Guest (Feb 19, 2011)

This is cross posted it was posted on the sheltie forum from a lady who had seen it posted on facebook so not a friend of mine.

From Helen Newton -
Can i ask you all for your help please..a friend of mine has had two of her family pet dogs stolen last night from her garden in the Sheldwich area of Kent Surrey.
Golden retriever... two yrs spayed female.
Leonberger..two and half yrs spayed female. Owners are grief stricken so can we all flood facebook and everywhere else by reposting........................... this. Rachele or Brian 07890661643


----------

